# aide pour confiurer chicken of vnc et ultra vnc



## chdud (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour, ça fait des mois que je me bats pour établir une connection entre mes ordi. Je désire prendre la main de mon mac sur un pc qui est en réseau. J'ai installé ultra vnc sur le PC et chicken of vnc sur le MAC. J'arrive à prendre sans problème la main de mon mac sur un autre mac (qui a lui chicken of vnc et OSX vnc). J'ai aussi à prendre la main de ce vieux PC sur les deux MAC. Mais je n'arrive pas à prendre la main d'un MAC sur ce P***** de PC. Chicken of vnc me donne toujours une erreur ou me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter. A l'aide!!!


----------



## chdud (16 Août 2007)

Alors, personne ne peut m'aider? Je n'y arrive pas, m&#234;me s'il y a un tas de sujet sur le probl&#232;me. N'y a t il rien &#224; faire?


----------

